# Dedication



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

REALLY?



http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/peop...-jeans-for-a-year/vi-BBw6ltv?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dumbass doesnt know what a mud pump is....and what the hell are you gona get done like that....if its real...and when he gets ecoli he will cry about it..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a crawl space with sewage in it and I would like to rent that guy out for a day or two...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

found the story online, it was a water main..not a sewer..



Jimmie Cox didn't want to be viral star, he just wanted to do his job.
The 23-year-old utility worker from Texas got down and dirty to fix a water main break near Andrea Adams' driveway.
Adams captured the perfect shot of Cox at work, and it has since blown up on social media.
Cox threw himself head first into the murky water, which has shocked many people on the internet, but he told WFAA that people do it a lot in his line of work.
Adams has gotten quite a bit of attention over the story.
"I've shut down my Facebook, turned off my email. I had a call from a lawyer in Atlanta that wanted to use the photo," Adams told WFAA.
Hopefully people are thanking Cox for going above and beyond -- er, below -- the call of duty.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hopefully OSHA doesn't fine him.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw that from some plumber brothers on fb. Maybe he's going for the meter outside. If it's rural enough, no OSHA.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was trying to find a photo of this yesterday. All I could find was the video.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That's not even a main. Just a little service line puddle. Crazy how something so simple can garner so much attention. Name one municipal repair guy who hasn't been under water with an air impact trying to tighten a repair clamp. Open an 8" main with a hole the size of your fist and I can't even get my pumps to keep up sometimes. Gotta do what you gotta do. Guess I need to hand my phone to someone and have them take pictures

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

